# New surge is crap



## Bob1! (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys come on! Look at your waybills. What uber is doing with the new surge is charging the passengers but not paying the drivers for the surge. You have to be in the surge instead of outside of it. So if you can make it to a 16.00 surge you will get it on your next ride. However, uber is pinging drivers before they reach those surge amounts. So, the passenger gets charged the surge and you recieve nothing. Also, if you do get say a $5.00 surge and the passenger is really in a $16.00 surge zone the passenger still pays more more that uber keeps. There is one solution for every driver to do at all times regardless of the passenger. Drive the absolute most miles per ride on every trip. If the passenger gets upset so be it. This is the only way to hit uber in its pockets. If drivers would do this nationwide on both uber and Lyft platforms they will have to change their policies because they will lose money and passenger confidence. Look at you way bills. Make your service fee $0.00 and uber and Lyft’s upfront pricing fees negative so they are paying out of their pocket. Let’s get all the drivers across the country on board. They can’t fight all of us. We just have to unite and show them we won’t stand for their crap. There is also nothing uber and Lyft can do about the route you go since we are independent contractors. So they can’t disable you for it. I hope y’all listen. This is straight out of economic theory.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Long hauling is of no use is your surge pay is a flat fee regardless of distance. This new system actually neutralizes that strategy. 
Wouldn’t it be easier to stay offline until you get to the highest zone? Or just decline rides until you get there? You have to refuse longer trips. They longer the trip, the lower your effective surge multiplier becomes


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

All I know is the PAX pays a flat rate. Driving there the shortest route means Uber makes 30-40%. I started missing turns, taking longer routes and I make more money and it doesn’t cost the PAX an extra dime, just their time.

My goal is 5-10% Uber and 90-95% me.

With Lyft, I drive the shortest route everytime.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You guys are being so screwed over there it's unbelievable. I really hope none of you are driving and dealing with that new rip off surge system. That shit is going to be implemented nationwide and screw all of us. It is up to you drivers in that area to make sure that passengers have a terrible experience with it.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

Heynow, I made $320 gross on NYE. This is half of what I made year ago. 

I am done driving for either. Lyft has become lowest cost so mostly poor folks in rough areas use it and don’t tip.

Uber charges higher rates and keeps the money. No surge and no way to make bank.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

SteveNBham said:


> Heynow, I made $320 gross on NYE. This is half of what I made year ago.
> 
> I am done driving for either. Lyft has become lowest cost so mostly poor folks in rough areas use it and don't tip.
> 
> Uber charges higher rates and keeps the money. No surge and no way to make bank.


Does Lyft not do regular PT. I would work for them more as long as there is PT. They will pay the same or less than Uber, but you should make more


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SteveNBham said:


> Heynow, I made $320 gross on NYE. This is half of what I made year ago.
> 
> I am done driving for either. Lyft has become lowest cost so mostly poor folks in rough areas use it and don't tip.
> 
> Uber charges higher rates and keeps the money. No surge and no way to make bank.


Yup our market had massive surge suppression on nye. I didn't waste my time. These moron new drivers think $35 hr is good on a night like that. They are doing more to destroy the platform than anyone else


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I believe our surge was capped at 5X on NYE. Entire city, edge to edge was surged for 2.5 hours. Ranging from 3X on the edges, to 5X in the core. 

Still managed to make $50/hour over a 10 hour shift. But that’s Canadian so it is like $35/hour USD I guess. Still felt slow more then half the night.


----------

